# Tough luck in getting jobs in Toronto



## Shakeel (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi,

My wife and myself migrated to Canada a fortnight ago. Everything else is fine except getting the right jobs. The ruse is "Canadian experience". My degree is equivalent to Canadian but getting the break to get the canadian exposure is even harder thus how can u get the required experience.

I am keeping my fingers crossed. Will be joining a job shop next week and see the outcome. Those who are thinking of migrating, you better check where you moving too. Calgary is good but you feel out of place as you don't get much Lankans and its colder. 

Wish there are agencies that would be speed track job opening.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Shakeel said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife and myself migrated to Canada a fortnight ago. Everything else is fine except getting the right jobs. The ruse is "Canadian experience". My degree is equivalent to Canadian but getting the break to get the canadian exposure is even harder thus how can u get the required experience.
> 
> ...


 What does getting a job in Toronto have in common with living in Calgary ?They happen to be thousands of miles apart and do not have much in common , the community of Toronto consists of over 50% ethnics so you would at least find it easier to find more 'Lankans' .


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I think you're going to find that your job hunting experience depends quite a bit on what line of work you're in. Some jobs actually require "Canadian experience" particularly if there are local differences in procedures or regulations or local knowledge needed to do the job. 

A fortnight is also very little time in which to expect to find a job when you're new to an area. Again, depending on the type of work you do, it's far more reasonable to expect to spend one to three months or longer.

One other factor - in North America there is a tendency to put greater weight on your experience than on your degree or other qualifications - at least for anything other than an entry-level job. Your degree may be equivalent to a Canadian one, but if you have experience in your field, you should explain (on your CV or resume) what you've done in previous jobs that shows your abilities on the job. In some countries this is seen as "bragging" but in most of North America, it's expected.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

